# Another YouBoob video: "Just a loose Wire".



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Check out this moron's contribution: 







He's got bigger issues than "Just a loose wire."


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

my bad, only seen one word in your title.:laughing:


----------



## bauler (Jan 2, 2008)

Bit crispy back there. Some know it all.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Check out this moron's contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

5 minutes of him misusing the term "short". 

"I'm not an electrician by trade, (no really?!) but I have changed a couple of outlets." Because that makes you one step short of being an actual electrician.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

"Just a short video" wtf? 

"Hey everyone in the world. Just wanted to make a five minute video to let you know I had an issue with one of my circuits. Don't worry though, I masterfully isolated and solved the problem."


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Check out this moron's contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another good reason for a 600/347volt system in all homes...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

k_buz said:


> 5 minutes of him misusing the term "short".
> 
> "I'm not an electrician by trade, (no really?!) but I have changed a couple of outlets." Because that makes you one step short of being an actual electrician.


Typical low-baller he said that $22 Volt tick is only about $10.........:no:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

He only said that he wasn't an Elktrician.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Is that a shiner (bare copper) on those black conductors ?


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Some guys just like to hear them selves talk.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

what an asshole ,with the ground up and all


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

"Of course I was worried, I thought it could be some kind of electrical short."

Oh no! An electrical short!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

:laughing:

He should have read up upon conducters and insulators more:jester:

Love seeing wiring devoid or insulation being reused.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

he didnt have a short, he had a long


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

niteshift said:


> my bad, only seen one word in your title.:laughing:


mmm boobs


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

partyman97_3 said:


> mmm boobs


I just noticed her arms :laughing: they are making a motion back and forth like she might be


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

niteshift said:


> I just noticed her arms :laughing: they are making a motion back and forth like she might be


Wow, you're right, she does have arms.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

partyman97_3 said:


> Wow, you're right, she does have arms.


:laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I actually listened to this video, but watched the boobs the whole time !


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

"This was just a short video ! and I just wanted to make sure were on the same page"


----------



## Nebelectrician (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope everyone took good notes on these so called electrical shorts and how a wiggy is the best tool to troubleshoot with. 
What a goon


----------



## Nebelectrician (Apr 17, 2012)

Boobs


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't get the point of the video...."I did research on the Internet to find out about loose wires"
What an idiot, he had an electrician there but the fool probably only said, I need you to check my box, rather then, I have some outlets not working....GOOSE!!


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I would rather check the girl's box.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

HO only know two things. It could be a short or a fuse. Looked like he learned about opens!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

niteshift said:


> my bad, only seen one word in your title.:laughing:


Those are not BOOBs , that a second Ass on her chest.


----------

